# New pictures of Diesel and Bella :)



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

OMG,this so cute!!!Love the last one.Best friend forever.


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

How gorgeous are they?!?! You can see the love, in both their faces. Gorgeous pics, so adorable.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Those pictures are absolutely adorable! Thanks for the smiles this morning!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Great pics! I love the 3rd one down when they are both looking out of their car--they look so cute.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

How sweet is that! They are both gorgeous.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those are some sweet pictures. They are going to be the best of buddies for years to come. I love the last picture of them sharing the bed together.


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

SO SO SO cute


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Very cute. She has the best buddy a child can have!


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

thats too cute! love the ones where he's in the car! lol


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Soooooooo adorable!!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

looks like best friends in the making


----------



## Diesel's Mom (Oct 17, 2008)

Hey everyone, thanks for the comments.


----------



## nictastic (Aug 21, 2008)

Awwwwwww they are soooo sweet ...bless them both


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

They are both so cute,together!.


----------



## ckj05 (Apr 2, 2007)

SO adorable! They will grow up to be so close  You must have your hands full though! lol I have a picture of my Cali just like that first one there.

<a href="http://s24.photobucket.com/albums/c21/ckj05/?action=view&current=DSC01476Medium.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c21/ckj05/DSC01476Medium.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Your pictures are adorable!! The last one is sooooo cute! Pretty doggie, pretty babay!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I can't wait to post pics like that!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Both your furry and furless kiddos are so very cute. What a great pair of life-long buddies.


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

*Best Friends..*

What cute pictures! They look like best friends.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Now that is just too cute, best friends!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

awww...SO cute!! I know that puppies want to bite and chew on everything, including people sometimes...how is your pup with your daughter?? does he just "know" not to use his teeth with her?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What an incredible way to grow up, for both pups and kids. Looks like lots of love and happy youngsters at your house!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awesome pics  OMG, last one is so PRECIOUS!!!
Buds for life


----------



## Diesel's Mom (Oct 17, 2008)

mm03gn said:


> awww...SO cute!! I know that puppies want to bite and chew on everything, including people sometimes...how is your pup with your daughter?? does he just "know" not to use his teeth with her?


 
Surprisingly, he is really good with Bella. When I see him getting a little rough all I tell him is EASY in a meaningful tone and he settles down. However, there are those little nips every now and then but nothing to ever hurt her and I tell him no biting. Also, Bella doesn't know how to talk just yet but in her own way she tells him something with a little high pitch and he stops. He licks her more than anything . I wonder sometimes if he just know.

Now with the older children I fine he tends to be more active. He will jump more and often try to bite at them when they are playing. It's not as bad as I thought it would be. However, from day one when Diesel came home I have been strict about the biting. I do not let him bite at all even if it's just playing. I do tell the kids to distract him with one of his chew toys, and I remind him no biting. 

He's a good puppy (knock on wood) I hope he stays that way.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So cute- two babies together!


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

they look absolutley gorgeous together diesel is one drop dead gorgeous he sounds like such a good dog already. I'm glad to hear his getting on well with all the family.


----------

